# The West's Area 3522 Halloween Light Displays 2013



## Tracy West (Feb 16, 2013)

Well I have been hard at work on the new Halloween Light Display for the fast approaching Halloween Holiday.

I was on the fence the better part of the year on what I was going to do. Was I going to continue with my Haunted Castle / Cemetery Theme or what. Just really was not sure.

Then one of my employees who had heard me talking about doing a UFO theme for the last two years, pulled up with an 8 foot old satellite dish and BOOM! Inspiration. :smilien:

So I have changed my theme for this year's Halloween Light Display to a UFO / Alien Theme. :cheesien:

I can tell you my yard is going to be extremely bright with LED lights, lasers and fog! :madien:

Here is a test flight of my UFO spacecraft (pun intended) of the Zebulon I

2112 Test (2013 Halloween Light Show) on Vimeo

I have a crashed UFO plus Marvin and Paul will be in the yard greeting the Trick O Treater's.

I hope this year's show will be out of this world! :eekien:


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Alien Tiki's!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

That set up looks great. You guys are going to have a lot of fun with that this year. All of the tots hopefully will really enjoy stopping by your house.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Just played the video - love this!


----------



## Tracy West (Feb 16, 2013)

DandyBrit said:


> Alien Tiki's!


These Aliens are hand (Chainsaw) carved from a little place just outside of Roswell New Mexico.

Can't get any closer to Alien Encounters than Roswell! :coolien:


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Maybe I can persuade Gary (one of the foresters at work) to have a go at chainsawing one of these - he usually does mushrooms for the garden, but he has done owls and easter island heads for bench ends before.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is BOSS!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice job. What software are you using? Is it LOR? Very cool!


----------



## Tracy West (Feb 16, 2013)

goneferal said:


> Nice job. What software are you using? Is it LOR? Very cool!


Yes.. It is LOR.

Just note.. This garage test flight was only a test.

I have gone back and worked on some chase tweaks and there will be more to the light display once Halloween gets here.

I have three singing Alien faces, lasers, smoke and RGB lights on the house, and on the yard border fence.

This is going to be very bright! :coolien:

The show is: 2112
Mr. Roboto
Children of the Sun
Flash
Close Encounters / Final Countdown

I am busting to get the show started. 35 days until build up! :eekien:


----------



## Tracy West (Feb 16, 2013)

*Door Greeter*

Paul will be greeting the Trick O Treaters at the front door.

Hope he remembers his manners. :eekien:

Got out the lasers and the fog machines and tested them last night.

It is getting closer to build up and I am starting to get excited!


----------



## Bernee (Jun 28, 2013)

*WoW!*

Tracy, now that's a ... RUSH!!-- hehe

That looks really cool. You did a fine job on that one.


----------



## Tracy West (Feb 16, 2013)

Bernee said:


> Tracy, now that's a ... RUSH!!-- hehe
> 
> That looks really cool. You did a fine job on that one.


Thank you.

This is just a small part of the displays. A garage test flight if you will.

Things are starting to come together now and I cannot wait to put it all together.


----------



## ghostesswiththemostess (Aug 13, 2013)

If I were a kid again, I might be too scared to walk up to the door! Nice work! Creative!


----------



## Tracy West (Feb 16, 2013)

Paul arrived today from his long trip from Nebulon! 

He is just chilling, drinking a beer and waiting to star in the Halloween Light Display!

30 days until build up!

Shazbot! Nanu Nanu! :coolien:


----------



## Tracy West (Feb 16, 2013)

*Somebody is Watching You*

Have you ever had the feeling that somebody is watching you?

Paul is.....:laughien:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Funny


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow I just finished watching the video, it's amazing! Good choice for your theme too! Aliens are awesome for Halloween!


----------



## Tracy West (Feb 16, 2013)

*More to the Mood of Halloween*

Still about 20 days from build up but I am playing around with my props to see what kind of reaction I can get.

Trying to get people in the spirit and mood of Halloween. :laughien:


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Like the lighting on this a lot.


----------



## Tracy West (Feb 16, 2013)

*2013 Halloween Light Show is ON!!*

This year I took a different direction with my Halloween display. Not has much fright but more light.

I had fun putting this thing together and it took me forever to get things off the ground! (Pun Intended!)

Here is the first sequence to the new light show! I hope you enjoy! :cheesien:





 2112 Space Invasion (Rush)


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Beautiful job!


----------



## Tracy West (Feb 16, 2013)

*The West's Area 3522 Halloween Light Show*

Here is the complete Halloween Light Show for 2013!

I had a blast working on all of the props and sequences.

May the force be with you!

Happy Halloween to ALL!:smilien::cheesien::coolien:

http://youtu.be/YUDUjQHVMl8 2112





 Mr. Roboto 





 Children of the Sun 





 UFO Takeover / Flash





 Close Encounters / Final Countdown


----------

